# Black and Oily



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi All

I am a fan of dark roast beans. Black and oily as opposed to dark brown. I have recently finished a bag of Mocha Italia from CC and they were excellent!

Any recommendations for rich, dark and oily beans? Strong aftertaste in particular would be good.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't come oilier, stronger than  *this*


----------



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't come oilier, stronger than  *this*


Looks nice but a mahogany roast as opposed to Ebony roast like Mocha Italia which is under the extra dark section.

Rancheros was a nice mahogany roast but I prefer the Mocha Italia which is a lot darker.

Any other roasters going this dark?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I'm inclined to agree. The Jampit hit mahogany isn't as dark as all that.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/speciality-blends/extra-dark.html

they do 3


----------



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/speciality-blends/extra-dark.html
> 
> they do 3


They do indeed. I am considering the Ethiopian next and am interested in opinions/reviews.

Loved the Mocha Italia. I have a bag of Sweet Bourbon to get through now which is lighter than I like but still very nice.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

If you are looking for really dark beans & I mean really dark,nothing is more jet black than OBJ (Old Brown Java)

Its a bean thats still around after many years & there are still roasters producing them.

Atkinsons I think still roast them.

You either like them or hate them. If you've not had them before order just a small quantity & see how you get on.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I still roast OBJ but if you want to buy a roasted bean which is very dark and oily then French Breakfast Blend from Coffee Compass is absolutely delicious. Really, really dark and smoky with the depth that I always find missing in lightly roasted beans. I love it and it is my benchmark for my own roasts.

David


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

oh my god, I bought some java jampit mahogany, I thought I liked dark roasts, I don't! it's like distilled car tires mixed with oil.

I can't believe there are darker beans than these, I think you could grease an axle with these there's so much oil on them


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

DavidBondy said:


> I still roast OBJ but if you want to buy a roasted bean which is very dark and oily then French Breakfast Blend from Coffee Compass is absolutely delicious. Really, really dark and smoky with the depth that I always find missing in lightly roasted beans. I love it and it is my benchmark for my own roasts.
> 
> David


Actually, I had a girlfriend at university whose nickname was OBJ but she didn't drink coffee!


----------



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

DavidBondy said:


> I still roast OBJ but if you want to buy a roasted bean which is very dark and oily then French Breakfast Blend from Coffee Compass is absolutely delicious. Really, really dark and smoky with the depth that I always find missing in lightly roasted beans. I love it and it is my benchmark for my own roasts.
> 
> David


This sounds exactly what I'm after!

i was going to use smoky as an example of the aftertaste I crave.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

ronsil said:


> If you are looking for really dark beans & I mean really dark,nothing is more jet black than OBJ (Old Brown Java)
> 
> Its a bean thats still around after many years & there are still roasters producing them.
> 
> ...


Sounds like another one to try.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I love the Atkinson's OBJ and Coffee Compass OBJ. But would still go a shade darker.


----------



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

DavidBondy said:


> Actually, I had a girlfriend at university whose nickname was OBJ but she didn't drink coffee!


:-D


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

I quite like the CC Wild Ethiopian - more of a fruity vibe than the dark chocolate you get from Mocha Italia. I tried the French Breakfast a long time, but didn't like it as much as the other 2, and honestly can't remember what it tastes of!

The only thing I've had recently that comes close for sheer roast level is the Italian Roast blend from Pollards but, to me, it's not as nice as the Coffee Compass ones.

I've never had an Old Brown Java that's anywhere near as dark as the blends we're discussing. The Coffee Compass one is probably a little below the Mahogany Roast level, but very nice all the same when in the right mood. It makes me think of tobacco and old leather for some reason


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Try these...

http://www.darkartscoffee.co.uk/

They did one of the DSOL and probably the darkest bean I've tried.


----------



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

Sounds nice gcogger.

I am very happy with CC so will definitely try one of these next. Whittards Java and Santos is another bean that fits the description with lovely, strong aftertaste.

No other roasters going this dark then?

Thanks

Ben


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

GCGlasgow said:


> Try these...
> 
> http://www.darkartscoffee.co.uk/
> 
> They did one of the DSOL and probably the darkest bean I've tried.


The Dark Arts DSOL beans were considerably lighter than the CC extra dark ones (lighter than CC mahogany roast, IIRC).


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

BenJM said:


> Sounds nice gcogger.
> 
> I am very happy with CC so will definitely try one of these next. Whittards Java and Santos is another bean that fits the description with lovely, strong aftertaste.
> 
> ...


Hmm... I may have to take back my comments about the Old Brown Java never being that dark. I've found some notes I took ages ago, and I had a very, very dark OBJ from Monsoon Estates. According to my notes, the Monsoon Malabar, Fixie blend and (Dark) Colombian Supremo were a similar roast level. This was before I'd encountered the CC extra dark beans, however, so it's possible my idea of 'very dark' was different back then


----------



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

BenJM said:


> This sounds exactly what I'm after!
> 
> i was going to use smoky as an example of the aftertaste I crave.
> 
> ...


A bag of French Breakfast arrived from CC today. It is simply perfect.

Rich, dark and smoky. Amazing aftertaste. I can only compare it to biting into good quality dark chocolate, when the flavours swirl around your mouth.

perfect.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm glad you like it. It is the one I buy more than any other!!


----------



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

DavidBondy said:


> I'm glad you like it. It is the one I buy more than any other!!


I like it it so much that I sent an e-mail thanking them. Got a nice reply from Richard









Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

@BenJM

http://www.monsoonestates.co.uk/coffee-shop/monsoon-malabar/

These are my house favorites, I've tried lots of others from other roasters and these always come out on top for me. As a bonus I'm lucky enough that they are my local roasters too!

Russ


----------



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

Russ said:


> @BenJM
> 
> http://www.monsoonestates.co.uk/coffee-shop/monsoon-malabar/
> 
> ...


Thanks Russ.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Russ said:


> @BenJM
> 
> http://www.monsoonestates.co.uk/coffee-shop/monsoon-malabar/
> 
> ...


I know Anne and Chris very well! Are you from Stratford?

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

@Scotford

I live in Evesham but I work in Stratford. Been getting coffee from Anne and Chris for a while now, fantastic coffee and fantastic folks!

Cheers

Russ


----------

